# At the sissdilllllery...



## Gary in VA (Nov 1, 2006)

Bill and Gary at the sisdillery... uh the disdillery.. the sissttilllerry... ohhh hell.. just pour me another  Szock Donnnels...  [smilie=drink.gif]


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 2, 2006)

Gary who's that pea headed guy next to you??


----------

